# Breaming with my bikini-clad deckhand



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Jackback, my bikini-clad deckhand of past adventures, and I sneaked off without my buddy Codwrinkle, to catch the end of the shellcracker spawn. I'm not sure, but I think she feared he wouldn't avert his eyes when she needed to "pop-a-squat".

We found Yates Lake unusually muddy due to the recent heavy rains, and finding bream beds by sight just wasn't happening, so I took her to places Cod and I found them a week ago. After half a dozen stops, we only had a half dozen ordinary bream, so I took her to a weedbed that is aggravating to fish, but I hoped had a few.

Boom! Boom! First casts in, we're hooked up! And we're tangled up in the weeds with the fish still on. By the time we yanked and pulled, we were on top of the bed, but apparently we didn't spook the fish too bad because of the muddy water. We proceeded to fish basically straight down, and it was working! Perch-jerking at its best!

Jackback hooked our largest shellcracker (11") which wrapped her up in the weeds. With a mighty heave, she snatched it out of the water and it whacked me in the pee pee.

"Your fish just whacked me in the pee pee."

"I know! I'm so sorry!"

"If you're so sorry, why are you laughing your ass off?"

"I'm sorry! Want me to rub...?"

We managed to box 17 bream before running out of bait. We also saw either two bald eagles or the same eagle twice. Lots of pterodactyls (blue herons) and an awesome sunset.

After cleaning the fish today, I hauled the guts to the creek behind the house. As I walked back to the house, a damn coyote came trotting across the yard, bird-dogging the fish smell. He lingered long enough for me to fetch my Ruger Mk4 pistol, and I popped 5 rounds off at his rapidly fleeing ass. Pretty sure the first two rounds connected -at least I hope so.

Figured y'all don't care about seeing a bikini, so here's a pic of the fish.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Sweet


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Hahaha great story!!!


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Bikinis are just like fish pics. Pics or it didn't happen 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Strickly Fishin' (Sep 16, 2009)

Funny story. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I almost put in at Yates this weekend, but ended up going to the coast instead. Rough weather vs small boat = getting our asses kicked. But we did kill a few fish.

Yates has some MONSTER Shellcrackers.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

lettheairout said:


> Bikinis are just like fish pics. Pics or it didn't happen
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Maybe this will hold you for a while.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Bodupp said:


> Maybe this will hold you for a while.




I hate it when this starts


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Ok, ok, she thinks we're making fun of her, so here's the real deal from an earlier trip.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Never a dull moment with you Boddup!


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

Bodupp said:


> Ok, ok, she thinks we're making fun of her, so here's the real deal from an earlier trip.


Very nice and a good fish too. Kinda reminds me of "Princess 10 beers"
It's great to have a good fishing partner


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

"Princess 10 beers" in charge


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

Damned sideways pics any body know how to fix that?


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

off route II said:


> Damned sideways pics any body know how to fix that?


Try turning your cell phone 90 degrees before taking a photo. I think that should fix the problem.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

off route II said:


> Damned sideways pics any body know how to fix that?


That's alright I was laying down anyways.


----------



## Dmoney (Feb 19, 2017)

Boddup, you are always eloquent and I am glad you and Jackback finally got to make that trip, however I know Old Cod feels chagrined. BTW, nice mess of fish and I sure hope that yote took a nice dirt nap. If Swamp People got a following, I'm certain, you, Cod, and Jack may have the foundation for a new FL version.......we could play around with a catchy title, something like "Shellcrackers" or something . That is also a nice striper she caught."Keep a line in the water" Fishin'Don


----------

